# janome 8000 embroidery machine



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

I am bidding on a janome 8000 embroidry machine on ebay and I was wondering if anyone could tell me something about them. I have never had an embroidery machine before and was wondering if this is a good one.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It was one of the first ones and is somewhat limited. It does nice embroidery-only a 4x4 area if I remember right. You can do larger things by moving the hoop--but it does take practice.  It is a nice sewing machine, with lot's of built in stitches. It does a nice even stitch. If you want just an embroidery machine, I'd look at the prices of Janome 300e on ebay, if you can swing the price and don't need the sewing machine, it's a great embroidery machine. I sold my 8000 for more than I paid for the 300e (on ebay) but I had 2 other sewing machines. Molly


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a Brother PE700II and got it as a first embroidery machine and just love it. You will have embroidery on everything, pillowcases, towels, shirts, just whatever you can think of! Good luck in getting it or if not it, in getting your first embroidery machine. I think you will find that there are as many different thoughts on each type and brand of machine as there are people! For every person that loves ABC another will hate it and will only have a XYZ.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had one for years. I did a lot of word embroidery with it. The embroidery area is only about 5 inches square. (this is from about 4 year ago memory). There is a scanner that you can get to go with it, so you can draw a simple picture and then scan it and put the card into the machine.
It is the only machine I know of that has the standalone scanner for putting plain designs on the cards.

It's also a very good sewing machine. I traded mine in after many years for the 300E machine, which is an embroidery only machine (and then bought a separate 6500P sewing machine).

I would buy another 8000 in a half a minute if I had the extra cash and it was not hugely expensive.

I'm trying to remember what I got for it in trade in...I think at least $300 or $400 off the 300E.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I forgot to add that there are design cards available to purchase.

I don't think I did that though.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I got the Brother pe770 in December 09. It appears to be the same as the PE700ii with the addition of a flash memory (they call it a memory stick.) This allows you to download from computer to the stick and take the stick to your embroidery machine. I think you can connect the PE 700ii directly to your computer to download designs.

I ordered it on line from Walmart. Price is $799 with free shipping if you pick up at the WM of your choice. Delivery takes about 10 days to 2 weeks, though. I knew this and it was ok because I had other commitments during that time.

I found the complete list of features at a site, including the builtin designs. The PE 700ii and 770 have 5 x 7 frames.

I like the WM return policy. Save your receipt and return to any WM within 30 days for any reason. ... BTW I didn't want to return mine. 

Maybe this will help you compare and decide about your bid.


----------



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for your input guys! My head is still reeling from trying to decide what (if any) to get. I really don't want to spend over 500.00 (or less) for one. I have a janome 6600 that is my work horse for quilt making, I believe it would even sew steel!! I could use a free arm machine though for making the granddaughters little dresses and would love to have an embroidery machine. If anyone else has any comments, post please!
Mona


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Check out the new 200E by Janome... I think that will fit what you are looking for.


----------

